# E-bike vs. XC bike comparison -- GCN/GMBN video



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

This is an interesting comparison. While the results suggest that the regular xc bike was faster over a 7 min loop. But, I'm posting this here to say that if I saw the e-bike on the trail, I wouldn't know it was an ebike.


----------

